# building a log house



## buster mammy (31 Mar 2011)

would like to hear from people that have built log cabins in this country as im thinking of getting one done but would like to know if they are suitable for this climate and which is best suited round log or flat planks of timber also is it cheaper to get irish company to do or is there better value to be had by getting a company from outside ireland ,thanks in advance


----------



## onq (1 Apr 2011)

Saw one built south of Newtownmountkennedy in the early nineties with a conservatory and IIRC triple glazing, south aspect.
All windows open in the summer, flies everywhere, it was still like a sauna.

Ireland can be both very cold [-16!] and quite hot [30+].
Its not tropical, but it can be very, very humid.

Timber frame and log cabin cosntruction were developed in the main for colder [and thereby drier] climates.
Snow is not rain, it is snow, and cold weather dries out the air and timbers exposed to it.

For example, wood pellet moisture content affects the efficiency of their combustion.
In a cold country, leaving them outside for a while dries them to 14%, circa no matter what they arrive at.

In Ireland they can arrive at 14% but unless kept in a specially  prepared space they can rise to 16-18% because of the dampness of our  climate.
In fact, they can spontaneously combust due to this dampness and the heat generated by growing bacteria.

If you don;t beleive me about self combustion, do some research here.

http://onlinelibrary.wiley.com/doi/10.1002/fam.945/abstract

http://www.coolwex.com/fireplece-stove-on-wood-pellets/

[broken link removed]

As you can see, self ignition is a known quantity.


Its little tell-tales like  this that can point the way for professionals to discover quite obvious  inconsistencies between methods of construction developed and used in  cold dry countries and here.
Other issues you may want to consider and the causes and prevention of  toxic mould and the effects of a heated sealed environment on asthma  sufferers.


 ONQ.

 [broken link removed]

 All advice on AAM is remote from the situation and cannot be relied upon      as a defence or support - in and of itself - should legal action be      taken.
 Competent legal and building professionals should be asked to advise in      Real Life with rights to inspect and issue reports on the matters at      hand.


----------



## Superman (1 Apr 2011)

Have seen log cabins built in Ireland from the early 1980's which are still in excellent condition.
Only on sheltered sites and with good overhanging eaves (which were often a standard feature) though.

Unless you locate it on a windswept site that aspect should be ok.

Insulation requirements now mean that you will now have to insulate somewhere - i.e. you can't simply rely on the log to act as insulation. That means that you will end up with a sandwich either consisting of 
externally: timber (log or plank) 
sandwich: insulation/structure and
internally: timber (log or plank) or plasterboard.
Presumably one of the reasons to get the log cabin is for the wood effect throughout.

I'm not sure about prices - you should shop around, I would suggest looking at the UK as there seem to be a number of manufacturers/suppliers there and they would deal with similar weather conditions and building regulations.


----------



## buster mammy (1 Apr 2011)

thanks for advice will keep researching


----------



## bluemac (2 Apr 2011)

we built one from boarder oak in the uk, they send over an oak frame you get roof trusses made here or on site, its very good no real problems.  The main thing is to make sure it is install properly and air can get arround the wood.  But also that the inside is air tight if possible.

overall its just as warm as a normal house,
just as safe,
no real issues

insurance companies are a pain before you build it ring round and try and get some one to insure it.

don't think its cheaper though I recon in the end it costs just about the same as brick built..


----------



## onq (2 Apr 2011)

I should have said that the one I saw was a system build if I recall correctly, with something like six inches (150mm) of insulation.
It might have been alright and not overheated if they hadn't stuck the conservatory on.
Too much of a good thing going on there.


 ONQ.

 [broken link removed]

 All advice on AAM is remote from the situation and cannot be relied  upon      as a defence or support - in and of itself - should legal  action be      taken.
 Competent legal and building professionals should be asked to advise in       Real Life with rights to inspect and issue reports on the matters  at      hand.


----------

